# getting into snowboarding



## bmwm3boi (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi my name is rubin and I want to get into snowboarding this year. I am looking for a board good for a beginner to intermediate because I don't want to buy a new board once I get better I am also looking for boots and bindings. I am willing to spend about 300 to 400 on board and another 200 on boots and bindings please help. I am 5'9 and 170 lbs shoe size 11


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Spend good money on boots...then look on craigslist or Kijiji(if you live in Canada I swear by kijiji) or any used sporting goods place for the board and bindings ....something all-mountain and not too specific should work unless your goal is to be a park star..you're learning so you'll beat this board up anyways, you dont need anything top of the line...upgrade in a season or two...you're about my size so a 157 should work..I ride a 159 and 157..also dont spend 300-400 on a used board..you should be able to get find the board and bindings for under $200 easily..


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Rome Factory Rocker Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet

Look around you can find last years boards new for under 200. Bindings another 100$ Decent boots + a helmet.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

bmwm3boi said:


> Hi my name is rubin and I want to get into snowboarding this year. I am looking for a board good for a beginner to intermediate because I don't want to buy a new board once I get better I am also looking for boots and bindings. I am willing to spend about 300 to 400 on board and another 200 on boots and bindings please help. I am 5'9 and 170 lbs shoe size 11



Rent first...

Buy sufficient clothing for snowboarding

Take lessons and practice 

If you don't want to turn to the dark side and try skiing, then buy boots and then wait for end of season sales


----------

